# Naming questions



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

Not to count my babies before they deliver, but...................

I plan to keep all the does and wether the bucks for pets. Two of my does are registered, so I plan to register the babies, and I have some questions

1. Do i register all of them, or only the does? (in other words, does it matter for the wethers?)

2. If I do register them all, should i name the boys or let their new owner(s) do that? I am focused on thinking up girl names and haven't even thought about boys, since i plan to rehome them asap. (and when can i do that - probably while they are still little and cute, right?)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AGS accepts registries for wethers...it's up to you. I register does before they leave as I'm not planning on adding to my herd just yet.

You think like me...I don't take reservations because I'm supersticious about promising something that isn;t here.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I register bucks, does, and wethers all before they leave.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I am new to goats but the breeder that I got my 2 from (brother and sister doeling and wether) gave me the papaerwork to register the doe. She said I "could" register the wether but really there was no point sonce I wouldn't be showing him. I go to name both of them but the doeling's name had to start with Creamcup Pistol (Creamcup mini's is her farm name and Pistol was their dad). I named the doeling Creamcup Pistol Annie Oakley and the wether is Creamcup Pistol Jesse James.


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

1. I saw a really cool name (part of a name anyway) that would go well with my farm - How picky are the registration people with 'duplicates' if i change the name with my farm's name in front? (kind of like there are multiple people with the name 'Michael', but one is Michael Smith, another Michael Jones, etc)

2. Bailey was supposed to be a ND - but her coloring looks very pygmy-like, and she is smaller than my other two ND's. I know her dad is ND, and I saw most of the does on her farm, and they all looked ND, but ......................










I guess in the end it doesn't matter, b/c she doesn't have papers, but I bred her to a registered ND, so can her babies be registered? (i saw people talking about registering goats as half whatever in another thread)

3. Not really a naming question, but i do need to tattoo Bailey (for the scrapies thing) at the same time as the babies - since i know what year she was born should i give her that year's letter as part of her tattoo?

Check out how big they all have gotten at http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=15341


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

bump.


i guess i will stop posting after midnight....................no one is awake, and by 9 am it's an old posting :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

First - u can not register with the two main registries - only idgr or nmga....

Second, if the doe is unregistered why do need to tattoo? Are participating in state scrapies voluntarily?

As far as naming - well, you can try - but ags and adga are pretty stricta bout the names and so you can ask if the name you are looking at is available


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

From what I understand, the ear tattoo is only good for scrapies if they are registered and if that particular registration reports to the scrapies people (I think most of them do). Not sure about other breeds, but with boers the prefix assigned to the herd goes in the right ear and in the left ear goes the letter of the year (ie....Z) followed by whatever unique number you give to that particular goat (ie...01). You would then report that herd tattoo to the registration office so they can add it to their registration paperwork. Then, you have to take the registration papers with you to shows, etc, to show the tattoo number matches what's in the ear. If she's not registered, that won't really work (at least in my state).
BUT you can register with Pedigree International even if the goat isn't purebred. They just keep track of breeding, etc, for a fee of course. Then you could tattoo her and submit the tattoo number to Pedigree International. They, I know, report to the scrapies people so it would work that way. If she wont be showing, that may be a lot of expense for nothing. You don't have to tag her unless/until you sell her. I have scrapies tags but they wont go in unless/until we sell them or if my kiddos show them in 4-h. Hope that helps!


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't know about it being voluntary. I didn't even know about it until i got a surprise visit from the ag people for nys. I thought they were visiting because of that stupid national registry that i knew was voluntary, but they gave me the impression this was not. The lady told me i could tattoo my unregistered one, I am certainly not putting a stupid tag in her ear - she is picked on enough and all i need is for the other two to rip it out of her ear, not to mention a tag is ugly.


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

How on earth do people come up with registered names? I have a HUGE list of possible 'call names' but no ideas on how to turn them into something fancy for the paperwork. 

For my dog the breeder selected titles from John Wayne movies, (and we could pick our own title, with final approval from the breeder) but what does everyone here do?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I totally understand what you are going through. We are going through the same thing. We named our doeling 'Summer,' but haven't figured out a registered name yet. 
Do you have a favorite tv show? or movie? You could go with your favorite actors/actresses, and make a list of names, then start putting words together? 
And as strange as it may seem..... I used to look at state maps to find town/city names, put them together for my dogs. 
Do you have kids? Maybe you could sit down with books, or magazines, everyone jot down names/words, and compare lists, and try to get everyone to work together on finding a name. Even if your married, you could do this with your spouse. 
Put the names/words on paper, cut them out, put them in a bowl, and draw out and keep shuffling until you find a mix you like. This is something that could be fun 

Good Luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you name the goats whatever you want but your herd name goes first

for me that is End of the Line XXXXXXXX

You dont have to have a fancy name. examples of simple names

Little Sleepy H Sweet Pea 
Noah's Acre's Lola
God's Love Farm Angie
Reluctant Acres Hope

I have some registered animals and this is what I did

End of the Line Charming Ziva
End of the Line American Dream
End of the Line SpringInAcadia 


For the Scrapies you need to first find out what your state will accept tattoo wise. Mine will accept my EOTL since they now know that I have that registered with a registry (AGS and ADGA). But at first they were going to make me put this LONG tattoo in their ears till I told them I would be DQed in the show ring and then they were like oh wait we have a special examption for that. So find out your state law.

Also if she is registerable (possibly not but I saw your other post) then you will need to wait to find out what her tattoo would be. THe herd tattoo (like my EOTL) would come from the farm she was born at and not yours so dont put yours in there until you know what the status of her registration will be.

Are you members of AGS or ADGA?


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

I am a member of NDGA and AGS 

I go to their websites, and find very little info. 

Are numbers allowed? I was thinking about movie titles - and I had Apollo as a name, so was thinking Apollo 13?

Also, some of the registries have a list of instructions (like Boers) where they say you can register as half Boer - does ND have that also, or is it an 'all or nothing' thing? 

She is a sweet doe, and worth it just for a pet, but if i could sell her babies for a bit more, it would be great.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm never thought of numbers -- but you can try it

no you cant do % ND - its all or nothing


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe i should breed her to a Boer :laugh: 

jk, she's already on the small side, that would put her over the edge. Besides i went to the fair yesterday and saw alot of full-size goats (no NDs, yet another reason to join that club hahaha) and they looked HUGE compared to my girls.


----------

